
Where Big Tech criticism goes wrong - kantrowitz
https://bigtechnology.substack.com/p/outputs-vs-the-machine-we-must-change
======
connorspeers
Saw this on my Twitter, good article. I liked this line:

> The spread of “highly forwarded” messages then dropped 70%. Though we can’t
> see exactly what happened inside, the change forced people to be more
> thoughtful about what they pass along.

It seems like devs have been getting lazy (or, worse, incentivized to turn the
other cheek) when it comes to thinking about the impact of features that have
been fundamental to the social networking experience _in the past_.

Moving forward, it’s vital that those who create the internet we know today
build thoughtfully and responsibly. When constructing a building, there’s a
reason we have rules for how the building is made; fire exits, electrical
code, etc.

We need a similar rule book when it comes to building online platforms, and it
needs to be just as enforceable as the real world equivalents.

Good share.

